
As Oceans Alkalized, Life Developed Bones and Shells - Cozumel
http://www.astrobio.net/news-exclusive/oceans-alkalized-life-developed-bones-shells/
======
hinkley
The last theory I heard was that fish developed calcium deposits in order to
move up river deltas into fresh water. Calcium is important for muscle
function and you would have to bring a stable supply with you to survive.

The fact that mammals still cycle calcium in and out of their bones to manage
blood chemistry was as I recall used to support that theory.

------
philipov
I was trying to read the article, but then I refreshed and it looks like the
site is now suffering from the internet kiss of death. Resource limits
reached.

~~~
jaymzcampbell
It's also on Phys.org and that seems to be up ok
[https://phys.org/news/2017-08-oceans-alkalized-life-bones-
sh...](https://phys.org/news/2017-08-oceans-alkalized-life-bones-shells.html)

------
raverbashing
This is something that I think about, we have CO2 contributing to acidity, but
what are nature's ways of providing alcalinity??

~~~
denimnerd
calcium carbonate

~~~
raverbashing
which is CaO + CO2, so that doesn't answer the question too much

